# Comedy war metal/bestial black metal-Mega Hate



## Abaddon9112 (May 24, 2017)

As the new big thing in metal seems to be abysmal, HM-2 fueled powerviolence, I've decided to start a project to offer a light-hearted, comedic send up of the genre. Its called Mega Hate, and this is our debut single, "Send Forth the Angels of the Bottomless Pit"

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jabaddon9112/send-forth-the-angels-of-the-bottomless-pit[/SC]


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 14, 2017)

Lol. 
Very nice job, especially on the vocals. Definately gonna see how this project ends up.


----------



## Element0s (Jun 16, 2017)

Christ on a bike! I just sat through a festival _full_ of bands like this last weekend. If it weren't for the bar next door blasting Nazareth and ZZ Top with the cheap cheap cheap beers between bands I might not have made it through. Revenge were the least-terrible. Beast of a drummer and the band actually does cool shit onstage instead of wearing their favourite Blasphemy hoodie and staring at their boots. Ugh


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jun 30, 2017)

this is hilarious the vocals sound like when your little brother tries to do vox.


----------



## eddyend (Feb 24, 2018)

HAHAHa nice job sounds legit to me.


----------

